# being nice to newbies



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok, guys I know they get kind of,...well, exuberant, but we need to be more gentle and encouraging. I have been on this board since it started and the one before it for a while as well. I have seen new guys come and post 10 posts their first day. and more the next (and you know who you are). most of you have turned out to be some of the best guys here. they're gone with the other board, but you should have seen some of militarymonark's first posts  and now he's the moderator and one of the most helpful here. always greeting new guys. my first posts were kind of scattered and crazy but over time we all mellow as we get more comfortable and knowledgeable. remember we all started with a certain amount of excitement and we all thought we knew it all. and a bit of advice for the newbies who read, welcome and start out slow and listen and learn. the guys here are great, that's the main reason I don't belong to the other old bike groups. I like it here and want everyone who comes to enjoy it as much as I do.
have a great day and ride your bikes!
Scott


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 14, 2008)

right on good stuff!!


----------



## ballooman (Apr 29, 2008)

*yeah what he said*

I gotta agree if we aint nice to the newbies they go away or get out of the hobby cuz they feel like they got dis-d by snobs. This gos fer all the hobbies whether its cars, bikes, fishin, huntin or whatever if the old hands dont reach out and help the hobby dies with the old guys I oughtta know the car club my pop used to belong to went belly up cuz the old timers did not want anything to do with neophite members so when the year ran out so did they. theres already a lot of tension and nastiness in the world dont need it in our hobby


----------



## Feinstrom (Apr 30, 2008)

I AM a noob!
And I have felt quite welcome on this forum right from the start.

Thanks a lot for that, and keep that way!

Cheers,
Bert


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 30, 2008)

I really like the fact that this has been a basically "G" rated site with mostly positive things to say. I admit I have gotten negative about some folks but I NEVER, EVER, made oral sex references about anyone, nor have I ever beat on a new member who's only crime was posting a modern bike in the old bike forum! if you like that kind of talk go to one of the other sites which seem to have enough of that kind of trash. 
I DON'T LIKE IT AT ALL!!!​Scott


----------



## thicket11 (Apr 30, 2008)

Very effective use of the text size.  I would like to say, as a newbee that I have felt quite welcome from the folks on this site and others as well.  I've also enjoyed all of the pictures of Memory Lane, Chestnut Hollow, and various bike rides.  As a volunteer at my local Bike Coop, the information on this site has been quite helpful in deciphoring what's going on with the hundreds of bikes that we have.  Thanks to all.  From now on I will be much less exuberent......


BTW, I got a guy up here lookin for a 32 spoke rear coaster/skip tooth hub.  Does this exist, it seems kinda wierd.  AND does anyone have one that they could let go of......


----------



## sensor (May 27, 2008)

they do exist(ive got a new d. 2 speed 36 hole skip)
and btw thanks for being kind to us newbs


----------

